# Sticky  Welcome to Heresy Contests!



## Galahad

Welcome to Heresy Online's Contest forum.

This is the place to test your skills against your fellow heretics, for the chance to win shiny awards and maybe even some new 40k models. We're still working on things here, so don't mind the sawdust. In the mtantime, here's a few ground rules:

Heresy Contest Forum Rules

** Only Heresy Staff Can Start Threads:* Because these are official competitions run by Heresy, only our mods and admins are allowed to make new threads. This is to prevent the contest forums from getting cluttered with misplaced questions and people trying to start their own unofficial contests. You're free to reply to the threads here, but...

** Contests Are for Heretics Only!* The contests and competitions are here for you guys, not for some random guy off another website who wants to come in and play the ringer. We welcome new members who want to showcase their skills, but you have to be a part of the community if you want to play. 

As such, To be able to post here (and thus be eligible for a contest) you must have a minimum of 14 posts PLUS an introduction thread in Fall In Heretics! (15 total posts) You cannot post in this forum without at least 15 posts to your name, and one of those needs to be an introduction thread. (Established members necessarily don't need an intro thread if they didn't have one. We already know you :grin: ) 

If you're just here for the contest then just stop and have a look around, reply to some threads, introduce yourself. You don't have to stick around, afterward, but if we only ever see you show up to post in the contests, the mods can disqualify you. If you want to get in on more than one contest then you really need to be a part of the community.


That's it for now, but we're still hammering things out, so stop back in from time to time and see how it's going.

If you've got any questions or comments, go ahead and post them here


----------



## warsmith7752

Do i qualify? I didnt do a introduction post when i first started.


----------



## Galahad

The idea is to encourage people who contribute to the boards to enter the contests. The intro is more a requirement for people who just joined, so we don;t get ringers from other boards popping on, spamming a couple points then entering a contest meant for heretics.

As mentioned above, established members (like yourself) don't necessarily need an intro


----------



## dark angel

Just got a thought. If you have a idea for a contest, and thought that it could take off, would you contact the Moderator of said forum? Or would you ask one of the Administrators?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

contacting the Mod of the particular forum would be the best bet, and then the staff will have a discussion about whether or not it is feasible or even relevant. 

CP


----------



## Scythes

Not been here long so I may have missed something, but is there going to be monthly competitions or anything this year? I didn't see anything besides an unofficial one in the painting section.


----------

